# I dont want a bloody fracino!!!!



## The Mochafoccas (Jun 26, 2012)

HI Guys,

Sorry about the title of the thread, but I am looking into *dual fuel machines* and all I can find is information on bloody Fracinos.

I don't think I want a Fracino. I have heard that they are *cheap, reliable and do the job*, but that is not what my coffee van is about.

"Mochafoccas" Is a coffee van that people are going to walk away from saying "that is the best cup of coffee I have ever had" and a mediocre, middle of the range coffee machine does not enter into that equation.

So in short, what I am asking is :- DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT DUAL FUEL, MOBILE COFFEE MACHINES, OTHER THAN FRACINOS??!?!?!??!

I would really appreciate *any input* that anyone has, *even if you think that Fracinos are good machines*, they just seem to have dominated the market so much that I can't seem to find any reliable information online.

Thanks guys, and sorry about the rant......its just so damn frustrating when I have so many things that I need to spending my time on.

Sean


----------



## The Mochafoccas (Jun 26, 2012)

Are Iberital Machines any good???


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally I think which grinder you use may have a greater end product result than which machine.

Maybe a dual fuel Fracino and a Compak K10 or Mazzer Robur E would generate that wow factor.

I just don't think you can get a Synesso/Slayer/Linea dual fuel machine, sorry.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Inexpensive, reliable machines are not the same as 'mediocre'.

Do you want something that looks flash (and might well be difficult to maintain) or a machine that makes great coffee?

I think you need to sort out your priorities first.

If you want to differentiate yourself from others, have a look at lever machines. They do make a difference.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

(A top end grinder + 'solid reliable machine') > (budget / 'middle of the road' grinder + flashy machine) IMHO


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Expobar dual boiler might be an option:

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/expobar

If you want other models such PM us.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Iberital are a good make from what i have seen and heard and have a loyal following, there is a 2 Group L'Adri on ebay now. and was considering a L'anna before my Expobar came along very cheep. The only Fracino I was told to steer well clear of was the Gem as it's not as well put together as some of their home machines. But if you got a Fracino or and Iberital they are both capable of producing great coffee, a good grinder and good fresh beans are far more important that a spangley machine, I have had good shots produced on some very old basic equipment

if you follow the Italian 4M's rule

La Miscela...........................The Beans

La Macinazione...................The Grind

La Macchina........................The Machine

La Mano..............................The Hand


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Fracino Dual Fuels are some of the best in terms of recovery time. This is because the gas burner is enclosed under the boiler, making them more efficient compared to other machines that are usually exposed. So if you plan to trade through the winter/colder days then a Fracino will keep pace with your work flow for sure.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

Similar conversation to what we were having on monday Michael. Its the L'Adri that I will be using


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Some of the best coffee I've had come from a Fracino Heavenly. AND it looked cool too.

Most coffee drinkers will not have a clue whether the machine you used to make their drink on is top of the range or salvaged from a skip. Fracino also do bespoke finishes if you feel the need to some extra bling / razamataz. The other advantage of Fracino is when your machine breaks down in August they'll be able to send out spare parts, whereas Italy will be on holiday...

I have no link to Fracino, but the Heavenly I used was a bloody nice machine and well made.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Forget any of the domestic & semi-domestic gear mentioned above.

If you're serious about your coffee van, stick to a commercial machine - probably semi-auto (group rocker switch on/off) or lever - and a commercial grinder with a 1kg or 2kg hopper.

Machines such as Fracino, Iberital, Visacrem, Expobar / Crem, are good solid build quality. Grinders such as Iberital, Cunhill are good & powerful.

Don't worry about "spares in August"....all these brands use industry standard parts & your local espresso engineer will carry stock or be able to source spares ex-UK within 24 hours.

PS Rancilio used to do a dual-fuel model, but I'm not sure todays situation....


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino dual fuel machines are excellent machines. I use a dual fuel Fracino Contempo every day and it has never let me down. It makes superb coffee, the fact that the machine is cheaper than some of it's rivals is a bonus, but does not mean that the Fracino machines are 'cheap'. They are really well put together, the spares are readily available and they are reliable.....everything you need for a coffee van.....and they make excellent coffee. Don't write them off!!


----------



## The Mochafoccas (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the help, sorry about the late reply, been working. Appreciate the great advice about a good grinder. I am already planning to have some great beans and I am a reasonably good barista always looking to learn more.

I think I will look into other machines but from what you say it's not the end of the world if I get a fracino.

Looking forward to getting started.

Thanks for the great advice. Think I need to start a new one about the quality of grinders out there....

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If you want a quote on a package for your van - give me a shout!

Andy


----------

